# If You Really Loved Me...



## Lobar (Apr 24, 2010)

Contains NSFW lyrics.

[yt]PPpatfueTqI[/yt]

There's stuff on the right half of the screen towards the end because it's clipped from a comedy show.

More good stuff like this at www.timminchin.com.  He's all over youtube, too.


----------

